# Best battery by far and I have tried allot



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought 3 of these Roomba replacement batteries and smart chargers for only $57 they work great charge fast and I get about 2.5 hours on a Mallet and Pacific and about 3.2 hours on a U25. Jake
www.batteryspace.com


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean this one? 

http://www.batteryspace.com/nimhbat...ner-1.aspx


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looked like each battery cost over 35.00. You must have gotten them somw plCE OTHER THAN THE SITE YOU MENTIONED,


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like a deal.... 

Roomba battery and Charger

Battery Pack Only


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pardom my caps in above comment. i did not mean to cap the comment. I saw the one battery pack for 57.00 but I did not see the one he mentioned that was three packs for the 57.00. maybe I just misunderstood what he said. Does sound like a good price. A shame that these things weigh so much though.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The 57 was the battery plus the smart charger. I bought 3 batteries and 3 chargers. The chargers do a complete charge in just under 2 hours and have a temp sensor to monitor the battery charge for the best charge. If you buy only the battery you pay only 37 which is what I have just ordered 5 more of. I removed the plastic case and got it to fit under the hood on a USA NW-2 and a QSI card the G-wire had to go into the cab but mounted to the ceiling with the ant. hanging down very hard to see. This going to be a great switcher for allot of moves in the yard. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

And Brakeman if you add ball bearings to the tender it doesn't matter and if you put it in the engine the added weight helps with traction. I got the NW-2 up a 3% grade with 30 Aristo 2 bay hoppers and a USA Caboose with no problems. Where before the battery install and using a battery car the best I could do was 18 cars. Jake


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been using the same from all-battery. http://cgi.ebay.com/14-4V-Nimh-Battery-for-IRobot-Roomba-4905-Screw-Driver_W0QQitemZ330368769957QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ceb835fa5. Its a great deal with lots of power. Got a smart charger same place for about $15.00.


----------

